# Please Recommend Ga Campground/s . . !



## tragoscamp (Mar 7, 2006)

Ours and a second family are heading north from Central Florida to camp in GA somewhere. Please recommend campgrounds in GA for us. We're 2 families with a 6, 5 and two 4 year olds . . . . 
Thanks in advance for your suggestions.

Brian


----------



## Ahumadas (Apr 16, 2006)

Brian, If you're going to be in the coast area near Savannah, stay at the Skidaway Island State Park. We stayed here a few years ago while on vacation with the in-laws and this place was great. The camping area is on a barrier island and is surrounded by both fresh and salt water (due to marshes and estuaries). Visit the website and make reservations soon. www.gastateparks.org/info/skidaway/


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

check out blythe island.Blythe Island

It is a small regonal park. very nice. It is close to Jekyll Island. Jekyll is very historic.


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

Most of the ARmy Corp of Engineer parks are great. ReserveUSA.com I think.

We've also stayed some State Parks
Mistletoe had great sites.
I've heard some say AH Stephens (in the middle of no where) was awesome.
Florence Marina looked nice (haven't stayed there)
FDR state park OK
VOGEL is awesome, Norht GA.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Seeing the age of your kids you could stay in Valdosta, Ga. and spend 2 days for the price of 1 at Wild Adventures. It has more rides for that age group than Disney. It is a very "family" park.
The kids will love the water park area.
Wild Adventures


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> check out blythe island.Blythe Island
> 
> It is a small regonal park. very nice. It is close to Jekyll Island. Jekyll is very historic.
> 
> ...


I agree with Lee and Amy about Jekyll being very historic, BUT, the water at the beach???







If you decide on Wild Adventures, there's 2 campgrounds at Lake Park, GA. 
For campground reviews in GA, check out this site: 
http://www.campgroundreviews.com/Georgia.html
Darlene action


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

sgalady said:


> sleecjr said:
> 
> 
> > check out blythe island.Blythe Island
> ...


In all fairness to Jekyll Island, the water does look like







, BUT it is due to high tidal differential and the abundant salt marshes along that part of the coast. In other words, the salt marshes are constantly being back-flushed and flushed by that 8-10 foot tide difference. The Jekyll tourist bureau people will assure you the water is perfectly safe, albeit a little yukkie looking.

Bob


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

kjdj said:


> Seeing the age of your kids you could stay in Valdosta, Ga. and spend 2 days for the price of 1 at Wild Adventures. It has more rides for that age group than Disney. It is a very "family" park.
> The kids will love the water park area.
> Wild Adventures
> [snapback]104141[/snapback]​


If you want to camp near Valdosta try getting a reservation at Reed Bingham State Park near Adel, Ga. This is just a few miles north of the Wild Adventures park.

Reverie


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

I our experience all of the state parks in GA are really nice. If you want to stay in the southern end of the state then Valdosta area would be great. All the way up to the north in Helen, GA is Unicoi (fun place to visit, and great tubing with the children) or over by Atlanta is Cloudland Canyon SP which is very near Chattanoga, TN (fun stuff to do/visit/see).

Try visiting www.gastateparks.org , there is a very easy to use click on map that will help you pin point your choices.

Enjoy you visit.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Too many choices!!

Come to Texas for a visit.









Mark


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

One of the most overlooked State Parks in Georgia is Black Rock Mountain in Mountain City. It has the most spectacular views of any trailer sites I have ever experienced. Unfortunately for me it is length restricted to 26 feet or shorter. It will work fine for you.

It looks out over a gap in the mountains and the city of Clayton, GA. While the thought of looking down on a town doesn't sound very appealing on paper, in fact it is unobtrusive. The view of the sun coming up over the mountain range, coupled with the crisp, cool air is not to be missed.

Reverie


----------

